# How to cook an egg the survival way.........



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

Not my way folks........:eyebulge:


----------



## ClemKadiddlehopper (Aug 15, 2014)

What a waste of time, resources and a good potato. All he had to do was throw that flat rock into the fire and fry his egg. We used to do that waiting for the school bus when we were kids. 

If he had buried the potato under the fire before he started it, he could have had a baked potato as well as an egg without using all of those matches and wasting the potato. 

Just how many potatoes did he carry into the woods in place of a billy can?


----------



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

If I video stuff like this I would wear a mask too.


----------



## Toffee (Mar 13, 2012)

I couldn't take him seriously from that point on


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

In his next video he shows you how to cook a can of spam inside of a full turkey with a blowtorch!


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

*Flim-Flam survivalist,what a joke.......*

It goes to show that not everything you see is worth seeing nor buying, many in the WWW are nothing more than cracks portraying skills and knowledge only fit for a Hollywood movie if that.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I have heard of cooking an egg inside of a potato before but not in a manner in which it destroyed the potato. In fact if I remember correctly it's referred to as in Idaho Sunrise (the cooking it in your kitchen version anyway).


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

I have seen videos by this young man before, and until I saw this, I thought his videos were worth the time, but it has been a while since I watched any of his stuff, so maybe I got it wrong. This egg and potato thing? You won't find me cooking that.

Sentry18's version? Oh yes!


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Well then here you go!

http://www.gimmesomeoven.com/idaho-sunrise-baked-eggs-and-bacon-in-potato-bowls/


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

I did not watch the video, the first picture looked like a lot more effort than is required. 'Step one, hollow out a potato..' Huh???

I guess, poking a hole in the top of the egg, scraping some coals back and making a depression with a stick, in the heated ground, then placing the egg in the depression and moving coals close to the egg until it is cooked, is out of the question as the hard way?

I had a friend from years ago that had an even easier "Instant Breakfast" method. Go to chicken coop. Get egg. Wash in creek. Open mouth. Insert egg. Chew. Swallow. He said the thing is you have to crunch the shell up well so it is easy to swallow. I have seen him eat dozens and have no reason to doubt him when he said that 3 or 4 will tide him over until lunch, if he is running behind on chores.


----------



## VoorTrekker (Oct 7, 2012)

I can really respect the ingenuity of those Russians. They do come up with some uncanny and simple solutions to things that most Yuppies would never comprehend.

His next video was baking a cake inside of an orange half.


----------



## Toffee (Mar 13, 2012)

VoorTrekker said:


> I can really respect the ingenuity of those Russians. They do come up with some uncanny and simple solutions to things that most Yuppies would never comprehend.
> 
> His next video was baking a cake inside of an orange half.


He's a Swede, not Russian.


----------



## VoorTrekker (Oct 7, 2012)

I'm a bigot, all white people look the same to me


----------

